# Ideas For Your Home Coffee Bar



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

From latest Stewartscoffee newsletter:

Ideas for your home coffee lounge

Some tidy looking setups.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive got to be near the sink \ draining board.

I seem to make a mess, , lots of drips from the portafiler when i take it out.

The need to wring out the microfibre cloth,, it dictates where I need to be, not where I want to be


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

So many solutions to store cups .... But all have a lack of saucer storage


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

h1udd said:


> So many solutions to store cups .... But all have a lack of saucer storage


Saucers?! What are they?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> Saucers?! What are they?


It's the first step in McDs training. They add the ketchup / mayo etc. to the buns?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> It's the first step in McDs training. They add the ketchup / mayo etc. to the buns?


Truly cringeworthy that one Joe !!

Well down. to your usual standard.

No other comments so I assume it went over most peoples heads.

That would be a flying saucer then?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Missy said:


> Saucers?! What are they?


The things you buy when you run out of room to buy any more coffee machines and grinders


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Snakehips said:


> Truly cringeworthy that one Joe !!
> 
> Well down. to your usual standard.
> 
> ...


Sorry I was dealing with a little incident...

If they are young and buxom does that make them saucy saucers?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> If they are young and buxom does that make them saucy saucers?


I like to think it's more about a state of mind

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> From latest Stewartscoffee newsletter:
> 
> Ideas for your home coffee lounge
> 
> Some tidy looking setups.


I like some of these. Nice article. Thanks.


----------

